# S&W 5906 9mm



## cupsz71

Been awhile since I posted - no excuses really - but I've always valued member's opinions so I'll ask. I'm usually up in the Beretta or Springfield topics but this one is appropriate.

I'm thinking about adding a S&W 5906 Stainless in 9mm to my "_collection_".










I wasn't really *LOOKING* for a new pistol, but this was brought to my attention by a fellow co-worker that trying to sell it to add to his GLOCK collection. It's maybe got 300 rnds thru it and it's in "_MINT_" condition from what I can see. He's going to lend it too me this wkend to try (nice guy) and he's asking $400. Comes with 3 mags - 2 17rnd and 1 10rnd w/FOBUS paddle holster & mag carrier.

I've shot it about 10 rnds thru it last winter at the indoor range and really liked how it felt in my hand and was impressed with the low recoil.

Not sure if I plan to use it for my CCW or not (_it's VERY heavy & built like a tank_) and I'm still using my XD9sc as my primary. I'm thinking more in line of a target shooter, and bringing it with when the wifey & I are ATV'n.

I've google'd the web and have found VERY positive reviews and discovered that is was a common issue LEO gun for while (_due to it's mag safety disconnect?)_

I have no experience w/owning a S&W other than shooting this one briefly and a M&P at the range. So I'm looking for honest opinions, so feel free to chime in.:smt1097

Thanks.


----------



## James NM

Third generation S&W autos like the 5906 are very fine weapons. The extra heft of an all metal frame aid in reducing felt recoil, and they make an excellent range/duty gun. They are know for their reliability.

Factory mags were either 10 or 15 rounds, so you might want to function check the aftermarket 17 round mags, especially if they are not from a reputable manufacturer such as Mecgar.

I'd take a third generation S&W auto any day over a Glock, unless it's sole purpose was as a CC firearm.


----------



## cupsz71

James NM said:


> Factory mags were either 10 or 15 rounds, so you might want to function check the aftermarket 17 round mags, especially if they are not from a reputable manufacturer such as Mecgar.


Yep your right - me bad - 15 round mags all with a S&W stamp.


----------



## Teuthis

In my opinion, it iis an excellent firearm. It is solid, reliable and if you can get your hands on one, by all means, do so. I would rather have one of those than three plastic pistols.


----------



## spongebobmac

^
l
^
\ <--- <--- this guy likes his plastic pistols, well, i like the baby eagle too, its all metal, heck i like em all...lol


----------



## cupsz71

I got to the outdoor range yesterday & had a chance to put 3 15 rnd mags of WWB 115grn at some paper tagets at 10-12 yrds. Needless to say I was impressed!! Sooo I bought it.

I had a chance to field strip and clean last night and take some "gun-porn" pics of my new S&W.

Figured I'd share: :smt023


----------



## jimmy

nice gun..and nice photo..really impressive lighting..It is like a sculpture with lighting.


----------



## James NM

Yes, very nice photo.


----------

